# MY BOBCAT MOUNT!!! By Krueger's Creations Taxidermy



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

My first mount ever was finished last week by Krueger's Creations out of Phoenix Arizona. This was a really big deal to me as it was my first predator ever, and also my first mount. I took up Predator Hunting a couple years ago and put in more work than I'm willing to admit to get this first predator. You can read my struggles and success here (thanks again to all the PT members who helped me along the way, especially YD):

http://www.predatort...al-i-am-cursed/

I'm extremely happy with how the mount turned out. I ultimately went with Krueger's Creations as Chris Krueger had a long portfolio and more experience with cats than anyone else I could find in the Phoenix Metro Area. He was able to show me more of his work at his shop, than I could dig up online which was what sold me. I couldn't be happier and will definitely return to him in the near future. Here's a few pics.

































While I'm posting about my experience, I'll also mention that I made 3 trips into the Taxi. One trip to drop the cat off, a second trip cause Chris wanted to confirm the position looked good to me, and the 3rd trip was to pick the mount up when it was done. Every single time I went in, he was wrapping up a Mountain Lion full mount. And each one looked AWESOME!!! Here's one of his Lion pics I found online.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice kitty SOS, great mount!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some beautiful work there, congrats. on your first.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Thanks guys! The main thing I was worried about was the head and face, but he nailed it!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

As nice as I have ever seen. Congrats.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a sweet mount Jake, he really did you right. That would look awesome at my cabin......just sayin'


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Yes it would Don! When you're ready, lets go get one for your cabin!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I missed this post somehow, Very nice looking mount !


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Thanks man!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> I missed this post somehow, Very nice looking mount !


Me too. I want one just like it! That is very cool.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

If times ever get tough and you need to offload that kitty, i'm your man LOL


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I appreciate the offer, but that will never.... ever..... ever.... happen!!! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I like it. Great job on the eyes.


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

Just an awesome mount. You are right he got the face just perfect. Very impressive!!


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

That is one of the best mounts i have ever seen!!


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

That is an awesome mount!!!! Congrats.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Man thats a comfortable looking cat, very unique and natural pose. I think its world class considering all the other "similar" poses (unlike yours) that all have some variation to the same approach--this strays off the beaten path and carves the way for an even more provocative style . Yours just looks so convincing and perfect.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

good job man hope u get a hole lot more to go with it


----------



## skintbackhc (Jan 12, 2012)

that thing is so sweet i almost hate you


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

skintbackhc said:


> that thing is so sweet i almost hate you


HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I know its an old post but I just noticied I and I gotta say, SOS that mount is bad A$$!!!!!


----------



## comcam (Sep 17, 2012)

Very nice mount. I can't wait for my two to get back!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've seen this mount in person, and although the picture is awesome the mount up close is even better.


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

Couldn't ask for anything better. Very nice!!!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Love your cat sos. That says REAL to me!


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## mnshortdraw (Feb 12, 2013)

Not too many cats or dogs done that look real. This is one of the good ones. Very nice!


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Awesome man, love it !!*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wha!!!!!!!!!!! quess I missed this Post Too-------This Taxidermist Knows what he's doing---very nice Bobcat mount-----the beauty is in the eyes , ears ,nose and the rest is gorgeous-------sb*


----------



## birdginski (Mar 19, 2010)

byrock said:


> That is one of the best mounts i have ever seen!!


----------



## Roger (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey ! I just signed on PT in order to look at this bobcat. Chris Krueger mounted a bobcat for me four or five years ago and I think he is the best in the business. I know others that feel the same way. Anyways your mount is very nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Roger. That mount looks even better in person.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Roger, and welcome to the forum. I agree, his work is amazing! I've been by his place 3 times, and all 3 times he was doing full mounts on Mountain Lions. This guy knows his cats!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum Roger!


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Well guys it worked again.....post a cool pic of a cat so the lurkers have to join to view it.....works like a charm everytime!!lol.....welcome to the site Roger!!!!


60% of the time, it works every time!


----------

